# Not New, Just Wanting A New Start



## brazeneye (Sep 13, 2006)

I am so frustrated and upset with myself lately.  I've let myself go this summer, and I really want my body back (if you look in my gallery, you'll see what I USED to look like).

I am having a heck of a time of getting my body back, and nothing seems to be working for me lately.  Any advice, tips, meal plan ideas and workouts are greeeatly appreciated.

I have about 15-20 pounds to lose


----------



## Double D (Sep 13, 2006)

Well best of luck to ya gettin back into it. I got myself into some bad shape about a year ago and I battled back losing about 50lbs. Now I have my abs back and I am super happy. I think I went from 255 to my current of 207. I am about 5 foot 10 so yeah that was alot of weight to carry around, but couldnt be any happier now. I just deicated myself and within about 3 or 4 months I was at my goal. It was a great transformation.


----------



## kenwood (Sep 14, 2006)

GL with your goals Braze. Double_D ...seems like nice work and motivation for me. congrats


----------



## Arnold (Sep 14, 2006)

Diet and Nutrition forum.


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 14, 2006)

Good luck!


----------

